# Benson Veteran Cycle Club Rally 2016



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Some photos from this always brilliant day featuring pre 1928 machines, which started 65 years ago.
A very sociable ride out on a 14 mile course in the Oxfordshire countryside with the majority of riders suitably dressed for the occasion.
In my opinion the best veteran cycle event in the UK.
Hope you enjoy the photos.
From top to bottom:
1 - 1927 Selbach.
2 - a  trio of pathracers. Middle machine is a 1928 BSA "Weekender" from 1928 with rod operated drum brakes.
3 - Coventry Machinists sprung frame model, check the pedal that unclips to become a sidestand!
From 1893.
4 - Mains of Ashington from 1912 with sidecar and lovely collie.
5 - as 4 above.
6 - Hirondelle ladies "Retro-Directe" from 1910.
7 - as 6 above.
8 - Royal Enfield"springer"  from 1902.
9 - as 8 above.
More pics to follow soon.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Picture 2, furthest away machine is the BSA, apologies all!


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 9, 2016)

WOW!!!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 9, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 10, 2016)

what was that rear suspension bike ?   very nice bikes


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2016)

The black, rear-sprung  framed model is the "Coventry Machinists" model mentioned above.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2016)

More pics as promised.
From top to bottom:
1 - ? Track bike
2 - 1928 Rex "Duplex" model leaning against a 1927  Gundle "Trade Bike".
3 - Grose Boxer mens 28" model from 1928.
4 - not sure of this model, but what an amazing frame and sprung forks.
5 - as 4 above.
6 - 1899 Columbia ladies shaft-drive.
7 - back end of a velocipede and the front end of my Rochester sandwiching an incredible replica of an early Hirondelle, look at those handlebars!
8 - 1884 Plectocycle tricycle.
9 - 1898 Eadie track bike with a 1910 BSA road racer behind.

More to follow soon......


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Some early machines;  velocipedes, boneshakers, ordinaries and a trike.
I'm a little sketchy on details for these apart from the first pic which is a Plectocycle trike, and one is obviously a Crypto Bantam.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 7, 2016)

Pic 1 in the second lot does look like it has the BSA path racer (track) chainstay fitting. 

Some nice rides in there, looks like a fun day!

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 7, 2016)

That bike also holds the answer to whether or not a set of handlebars I have were made for racing or to be flipped up for a more comfortable upright riding position, as I have the same shaped bars on a ride here in OZ.
Thanks again, Phil


----------



## Ghosty! (Aug 7, 2016)

Said fitting


----------

